# The Official Jason Is Drunk Thread



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jason.


----------



## Blexican (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings Amir.

Jason is drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

How did ya know


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Hoyl shit its Blexi!! He changed his avatar.. :blexican:


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings Jason.

Jason is drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Im still not quite sure ho yo uknow this? Was it my commetn to nsticitch?


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh wow.. I never type tjayt bad.. I look like sevn strings of hate..


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow.. I wonder if I shoud fix that or leave it :erk;


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, your comment to nsticitch. 

And every other post you've made tonite  



Jason is drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, your comment to nsticitch.
> 
> And every other post you've made tonite
> 
> ...



 I didnt realize it was quite that obvious..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, you also didn't know that you were a fan of chainsaws. 








Jason is drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Chainsaws rule.. Naren said so..its true..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've dubbed Naren "The Textbook"


It HAS to be true.













Jason is drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

IM just a bit buzzed.. If i were really drunk I would be asleep...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Asleep? 

That's not drunk, that's passed out.

Somebody here is a lightweight. 

















Jason is ?


----------



## Blexican (Feb 8, 2008)

Someone needs a beer.

Smirnoff Ice =/= a cold brew.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Nah no XXX for me.. Just some Bacardi rum... A few swigs off the bottle and a big drink.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Blexican said:


> Someone needs a beer.
> 
> Smirnoff Ice =/= a cold brew.





Cold and tasty.....but not a brew.....













Jason can has a near beer please.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont has no beerz?!  Wine is fine but liqour is quicker


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> I dont has no beerz?!  *Wine is fine but liqour is quicker *



Indeed.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuck it..im going to bed..


----------



## Blexican (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> I dont has no beerz?!  Wine is fine but liqour is quicker



You need some magic potion.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude there is totally an unopened bottle of in the liquor cabinet..my sister would kill me tho..if the 151 doesnt first


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Fuck it..im going to bed..



WTF NO!


Stay.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> WTF NO!
> 
> 
> Stay.



Perhaps.. perhaps Ill get some MOAR RUMZ!!


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

brbage gotta drain the one eyed monster..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, make room for more, and make this thread glorious.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

I GOT MOAR RUMZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

ZOMG IS A BIG FUCKING WHITE BOX BECAUSE MY WORK IS LAME AND BANZORRED YOUTUBE!!!


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Its some sweet as les claypool..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

He's an odd fellow.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


>



What a Happy Camper.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Fucking Steve


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you better than Capn Jack Sparra?


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Are you better than Capn Jack Sparra?



Fo sho Fo sho


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

What do I need to do to make this thread glorious? Show my ballsovchaos like Joe?


----------



## Naren (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Are you better than Capn Jack Sparra?



I don't think anyone is better than Capn Jack Sparra... to be honest...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

No.

You can keep those in your pants.........................ovchaos.....


Where the fuck is everyone tonite?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't think anyone is better than Capn Jack Sparra... to be honest...



I think Ari did a pretty good job.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> I don't think anyone is better than Capn Jack Sparra... to be honest...



 Ill cut his throat


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ill cut his throat



Neato.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow.



That's not gonna be there for long.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not gonna be there for long.



Prolly not.. 

[action=Jason]appologizes now to chris..[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Prolly not..
> 
> [action=Jason]appologizes now to chris..[/action]



Shhh, keep the mods on their toes. 












































GRAPHIC DEPICTION OF BUTTSECKS.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

My eye does that too.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

This threa is totally gettinf axed


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTF  That kid [email protected]?!?!?!? 


Also, that kitten is adorable


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> WTF  That kid [email protected]?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Also, that kitten is adorable



Fo sho fo sho :buttsecks:


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris?


----------



## Naren (Feb 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think Ari did a pretty good job.



Yes, he was quite drunk.


----------



## Jason (Feb 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yes, he was quite drunk.





[action=Jason]goes off to drink more rum..[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> [action=Jason]goes off to drink more rum..[/action]



Atta boy!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Chris?



This must be reshopped


----------



## Nerina (Feb 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Im still not quite sure ho yo uknow this? Was it my commetn to nsticitch?



 who's nsticitch?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerina said:


> who's nsticitch?



This fucking smoking girl.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

^ what?


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2008)

you'll get it eventually


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gotta love that nsticitch


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ?



You know you want some of that nsticitch, she's smokin.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

I think we may go for round 2 tonight


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> I think we may go for round 2 tonight


Already there, you're late 

Whats everyone drinking? Im drinking Bacardi and orange juice......


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm drinking a Rockstar, wishing it was alcoholic...helpdesks are fucking mind numbing


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No.
> 
> You can keep those in your pants.........................ovchaos.....
> 
> ...



EVERYONE IS RIGHT HERE!


EMG60


jason, are you drunk yet?


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> EVERYONE IS RIGHT HERE!
> 
> 
> EMG60
> ...



nope..havent made a drink ...yet


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> EVERYONE IS RIGHT HERE!
> 
> 
> EMG60
> ...





Pants.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

Drink one has been poured..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Feb 9, 2008)

I have returned triumphantly from my fire house with a somewhat snoot full. Viva Le Campainie!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Feb 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



Viva la mour!


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

lets get boober in here,d runk. and near death

how much so far Jman?


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

I couldnt taste the rum so i kept puring.. i reckon I got like 10-14 oz of rum in my drink.. I still dont taste it but im feeling it


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

^


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 9, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



I must've just sung that song at least a hundred times tonight or what I could recall of it. It reminded me of this thread. And beer. Speaking of which I am now out of boooze.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> I couldnt taste the rum so i kept puring.. i reckon I got like 10-14 oz of rum in my drink.. I still dont taste it but im feeling it




drink it all!


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> I must've just sung that song at least a hundred times tonight or what I could recall of it. It reminded me of this thread. And beer. Speaking of which I am now out of boooze.




 Dude wtf is that?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Max -

Eat shit and die.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Max -
> 
> Eat shit and die.



YARP!! Fuck tjhat skinny fucker


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ Jason is drunk!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

I am too......I think........hahaha


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I am too......I think........hahaha



You're not as think as you drunk you are.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 9, 2008)

that means I need a refill then..........
[action=Nerina]goes to the liquor cupboard....[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)

There you go!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Max -
> 
> Eat shit and die.




if i actually drive my ass out there and grab joe, you have to just do ONE shot, and then you can just stick to beer all night


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

IM drunker than last night


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> IM drunker than last night



GREEAAAAAAT 
If you can do backflips sober, how well can you do them now?
if you cant do them sober, do you suddenly perform them with ease?
thats where you wanna be man


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> GREEAAAAAAT
> If you can do backflips sober, how well can you do them now?
> if you cant do them sober, do you suddenly perform them with ease?
> thats where you wanna be man



last tiem i tried flips ai was at the carriage house in proveidnce and I got bad headaches   Good night...


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> last tiem i tried flips ai was at the carriage house in proveidnce and I got bad headaches   Good night...



 awesome
have a good one man


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Part Deux..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

I worked almost a double today and worked alot this week.. well alot more than I normally do and i have the next two days off.. If its nice out I may try and attempt to do my brakes


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow that was fast zepp


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason is a funny drunk.
I am Nerina and I approve of this message.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Jason is a funny drunk.
> I am Nerina and I approve of this message.



 Ya when Im not passing out puking and getting tossed in the shower naked


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tandem showers are yummy.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Nah It wasn't pretty.. I didn't even remember it.. Barfing is never fun


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^ lmaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know if I should feel sorry for you or Nerina.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't know if I should feel sorry for you or Nerina.



Nerina.. she still has those memories I was to fucked off of 151 to remember shit


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Nerina.. she still has those memories I was to fucked off of 151 to remember shit





Zepp, really, feel sorry for me, 
lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's okay, think happy thoughts Nerina


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's okay, think happy thoughts Nerina



Yeah, happy, non-vomit-related thoughts!

"Calm chunky blue ocean, calm blue ocean."


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's okay, think happy thoughts Nerina



Ohhhhhhhhh, I can has this for my sigs too?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sig away! 

Jason, nice


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

it wont let me do it?!?! wtf is goin OOOOOOOOOOOOON ? LOL


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Chris banned the quote tags in sigs, just copy and paste the text from the post.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Chris banned the quote tags in sigs, just copy and paste the text from the post.



That donot work either i just tried it..


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> That donot work either i just tried it..


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina knows what she's doing............

[action=Nerina]is wondering what the fuck she is doing.........[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> That donot work either i just tried it..



Look at my sig.

That's what I mean....Chris banned the quote tags...


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

ah well.........


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> ah well.........






^see, your head is now a basketball. 



Just copy and paste the text like so.


" ah well........." - Nerina


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jason, are you drunk again? You just thanked a FS thread


----------



## Jason (Feb 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jason, are you drunk again? You just thanked a FS thread



  I hope not I'm at work


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just found it odd...


----------



## Jason (Feb 29, 2008)

I cant buy it so i figured id give you some rep


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jason said:


> I cant buy it so i figured id give you some rep


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Yellowtail Merlot


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Guinness then red wine


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

doublebastard


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Red Bull


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

ill slam an extra beer down for you man


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> ill slam an extra beer down for you man


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> ill slam an extra beer down for you man



I did that, then I starting bogging swigs and stuff of that nature.....


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, once yours is done mike, im down to 4


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

bogging swings, pwning things, it's a day in Nerinas life.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Vino Rojo


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> bogging swings, pwning things, it's a day in Nerinas life.



oh shit! Another quote maybe?!  my page is gonna be full of Zepp quotes!


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

mexican licorice??


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

whats mex licorice? check it out zepp


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> oh shit! Another quote maybe?!  my page is gonna be full of Zepp quotes!



Fuck, the Adminibot should quote ME


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Dude, you should get extra rep just for being quoted so much


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Wanna taste my tex mex candy?


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Um, no.
Thankyou.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> whats mex licorice? check it out zepp





Jason said:


> Vino Rojo



im a little tired, and hanging with the rest of you ;_ so for a brief moment i was thinking red vine instead of red wine, which led to redvines liccorice


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Max is drunk


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

nooo. but im getting there 
i should be considerable as "drunk" when i finish these. not really drunk, or DRUNK, but drunk. 
someone wanna buy me more beer? ill get DRUNK


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nooo. but im getting there
> i should be considerable as "drunk" when i finish these. not really drunk, or DRUNK, but drunk.
> someone wanna buy me more beer? ill get DRUNK



Well, Im not there, but, Zepp makes excellent tea, in fact I think he spikes it with a secret ingredient, its great


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Well, Im not there, but, Zepp makes excellent tea, in fact I think he spikes it with a secret ingredient, its great



protene shots ftl :


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Well, Im not there, but, Zepp makes excellent tea, in fact I think he spikes it with a secret ingredient, its great



MADNESS!!!!1



















































































































roofies.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> protene shots ftl :



Protene? Ive never heard of that, what is it?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Protene? Ive never heard of that, what is it?



Uhhh.....

I hope Max doesn't mean what I think he means.....


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

I MEAN IT TO ALL OF YOU
i mean protein btw.
:squiiiiint;


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

is this the right thread for the vinegear?
cause im having a hard time getting my password outta my phone to see the pictures ont he computer now
or was it the other thread?


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

it was the other thread


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD 


The other one I think....


Hosered. You.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> is this the right thread for the vinegear?
> cause im having a hard time getting my password outta my phone to see the pictures ont he computer now
> or was it the other thread?



 Change the chanell wrong thread this is mine..the other is vovas that nina took over


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my fucking god I'm cracking up over here!!


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

we're taking over everywhere!



Zepp88 said:


> Oh my fucking god I'm cracking up over here!!



 !!!!

I think we confused him!


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

its nirinia, not nerina.
and btw, this gthread is yoursy, as i discussed in/on the other one on accident thinkign it was this one


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> its nirinia, not nerina.
> and btw, this gthread is yoursy, as i discussed in/on the other one on accident thinkign it was this one


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


>



i ahte when it does that!
HATE
with the breaking up letters.
grrrrr. at least make the emoticons work


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

nerina not nina!


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nerina not nina!



Yes! You are right!


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think i just broke my phoen



 wrong thread..


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> im gonna have some tears in the morning if i really borke it. my ex girlfreind, well, i trust you guysirls enough to tell you, i saw some bita i havent seen in years. or at least like 8 or 7 months. hope it still worrks



How drunk are you?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

im more drunk than i though i would be :agree:


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2008)

I didn't feel like reading 18 pages of stuff, as I've just gotten back from drinking myself, but hai guyses


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Its ok,everyone needs to get drunk sometimes



TomAwesome said:


> I didn't feel like reading 18 pages of stuff, as I've just gotten back from drinking myself, but hai guyses



you should read it, it'll make you laugh


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

alot
im so confused.
i keep checking the vovawomen thread over and over to check the other thread and keep seing the same posts and getting so confused. this is awful


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

HI TOM


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> alot
> im so confused.
> i keep checking the vovawomen thread over and over to check the other thread and keep seing the same posts and getting so confused. this is awful


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> alot
> im so confused.
> i keep checking the vovawomen thread over and over to check the other thread and keep seing the same posts and getting so confused. this is awful


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

lol im drunk. but how did i bput it in the other post about more drunk than that. was it DURNK? or did i use a owrd like blitzd? im relly drunk,b ut im not hammered or blitzed or anything


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Max is drunk.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

DRUNK
thats hwo i siad it earlier :agered:


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Max is drunk.



use capitols like of states but different.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> use capitols like of states but different.



Max is RICHMOND


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> use capitols like of states but different.



for emphasis


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

HAR HARHAR
JERK


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

Max, are you drunk? None of your posts today make any sense.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

what do you mean today i didnt staert drinking for a few hours agoo
and its DURNK
DRUNK
not drunk


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> Max, are you drunk? None of your posts today make any sense.



Like they ever do


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Max is drunk.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

ekmg 61:squintt:


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Max is drunk.



OMFG its dRUNK get it right! 

hi narne


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> what do you mean today i didnt staert drinking for a few hours agoo
> and its DURNK
> DRUNK
> not drunk





That answers my question. 

"Today" as in: Saturday, March 8, the day that we are currently experiencing, and the day that you are extremely drunk on.

Sorry. You are DURNK.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> hi narne



 hi narne


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> hi narne



Hi Inzrang.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

DRUNK
OH MHY GODD


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> hi narne



Hi Narnia.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

youer al lgoing to make eme crazy


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

i meant naren?!
naren!
and nerina
this isg onna be a disasater


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Naren said:


> Hi Narnia.


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

It already is.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

but its gtood and it wont be bad?
yorue sure rigth?


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Que?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

i saied it woudlb e a distaster now with thembolh in here but hesaid it is and i wanto make sureitso k sitll


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

IT ISA DISATSATER!
all the urm is gone, even but its all beere


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

What kind of rum do you like?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

We need to form a village. There we shall drink.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

I like rum


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

151 but itas just beer tonighnt it was a joke like arie madeabout the johny depp mobie


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> I like rum



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

I wonder if Nerina is a nice person or mean person.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder if Nerina is a nice person or mean person.



Im wondering about the context of this question.........


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

i JUST AAW that theard
thats mena


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Im wondering about the context of this question.........


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I wonder if Nerina is a nice person or mean person.



As in mean people suck nice people swallow?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

yess


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

MIIIIIKJE???
hes with bertha illbet yuou anythign


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

betsay


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> As in mean people suck nice people swallow?



Yes Jason.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow..  I drank a half bottle of wine and Im still not nearly as drunk as max


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes Jason.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes Jason.



Oh  Thats a secret.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

DUDE I FINHSED 17 DOUBLEABASTARDS lol. 

for miek and narnia


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/128340848202187500teaplznosh.jpg


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Oh  Thats a secret.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

i lurv mey kitheh


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Oh  Thats a secret.



 Is there a wagner power painter option?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

:lol thisis soooooooo muhc better htan girsl:


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Is there a wagner power painter option?



WUT?!:Lol:


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> WUT?!:Lol:



that confused me too, wtf Jason?


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> that confused me too, wtf Jason?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> Is there a wagner power painter option?



Holy fuck


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason you're a fuckface.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Holy fuck


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Jason you're a fuckface.



So, I'm guessing you got the joke?


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So, I'm guessing you got the joke?



I tolded her


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

OH HO LY SHIT
i gottthat when nerna was uspet about it1!!
bad


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> OH HO LY SHIT
> i gottthat when nerna was uspet about it1!!
> bad



Dude she wasnt upset


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> I tolded her



 

So, fuckface is a fitting description.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

whatefvr whben she got it lol


----------



## Nerina (Mar 8, 2008)

Nah, I dont get mad Ibznorange, I get even


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

OH CHRIAST F UCK SHES GONANA SQURIT


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, then she starts pwning things!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> OH CHRIAST F UCK SHES GONANA SQURIT


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2008)

Max, drink some water, or tomorrow's going to be a really bad day


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

iimo tut of beer its okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Naren (Mar 8, 2008)

I imagine he'll have a pretty bad hangover tomorrow. 



ibznorange said:


> iimo tut of beer its okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



Considering how fucked up you are right now, I wouldn't drink anymore.  It's in your best interest to know when to stop.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> OH CHRIAST F UCK SHES GONANA SQURIT


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

I drank about 3/4ish of a 1.5 litre of Merlot


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

loalol i nevre get hist drunk this fastt. i neeed to drink more{ing eneral, nto tonight]
my toleranc is dowwn. all of a sduden im DRUNK ass hell

and i dougbt ill get onea, onlye twice in nmy life have i got hung up


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> I drank about 3/4ish of a 1.5 litre of Merlot



WNI


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2008)

Water or Gatorade, dude.


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Pedialyte


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

This was epic...and ended up spanning three fucking threads. 


I love you guys


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This was epic...and ended up spanning three fucking threads.
> 
> 
> I love you guys


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


>



THAT


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

That was nice, I could have done without the man kissing though


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 8, 2008)

oh owah ai didtn see that


----------



## Nerina (Mar 9, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This was epic...and ended up spanning three fucking threads.
> 
> 
> I love you guys



W're awesome like that


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I started drinking up, looks like it's gonna be a long night. On my 3rd beer atm.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Mar 9, 2008)

What kind of beer?
I like that song.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

it's not piss beer lol it's a louisiana brew Abita Amber


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.riverviewendo.com.au/beer/AbitaAmber.jpg


----------



## Nerina (Mar 9, 2008)

I dont like weak beer either.
That stuff looks good.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

it's very tastey for sures.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 9, 2008)

HOLY CRAP


----------



## skinhead (Mar 9, 2008)

Wine is fucking sick 

I love Cabernet Sauvignon and varietals.


----------

